
Clearbit Open Graph Logo Spec - rsamvit
http://blog.clearbit.com/open-graph-logo
======
callahad
Maybe I'm missing the point of some Open Graph properties, but in this case...
what's wrong with just using the HTML standard <link rel="icon"
href="/path.png"> tag, which is already well-specified, well-supported, and
even includes an optional "sizes" attribute?

[https://html.spec.whatwg.org/multipage/semantics.html#rel-
ic...](https://html.spec.whatwg.org/multipage/semantics.html#rel-icon)

~~~
maccman
In general we've found that companies are using the icon rel for favicons
(16x16 icons) which don't do a good job of representing a company logo at
larger sizes.

~~~
callahad
If you're looking for positive intent, maybe propose that sites explicitly set
the sizes attribute? Either way, you're asking folks to modify their <head>.
Embracing the icon rel avoids duplicating effort.

~~~
maccman
Yes good point! We'll make sure that we pick up icon rels that point to pngs
or jpgs (not icos) too.

------
Postscapes
We are planning on using your Logo API (and other APIs) in a new project and
really appreciate the service and intent behind this new initiative.

------
notanintern
Half of the companies i searched for were either incorrect logos or ones that
clearly looked like a random google image search.

------
tlb
s/greyscale/grayscale/ please

~~~
JeffreyKaine
This is one of those silly english things. Grey/Gray are both acceptable
spellings.

